# 2 Years's progress picture



## emcewen (Feb 16, 2016)

I didn't get huge, but there's some noticeable progress. Dire need of a cut lol


----------



## Anabolik2k (Feb 16, 2016)

Great build, good for you!


----------



## JR. (Feb 18, 2016)

Anabolik2k said:


> Great build, good for you!


Yeah bro, you kicked ass!

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## 72Monte (Feb 18, 2016)

Great Job !!!!


----------



## bigpapa101 (Feb 18, 2016)

Great progress...hats off, good job! 

Sent from my SM-S765C using Tapatalk


----------



## emcewen (Feb 18, 2016)

Appreciate the replies, thanks guys

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## BrockEnt (Apr 12, 2016)

Pretty damn good my friend! Keep up the hard work!


----------

